# Sternguard Armour MK1, II, III, IV and V



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I took some new shots of my recently finished Sternguard from the Armour through the ages set. Really like these classic models, lots of character, they truly look like ancient warriors. Especially the MKI Thunder Armour, he truly looks like a pre heresy techno barbarian!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sweet work as always, love the eyes!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome stuff, they have loads of character and makes a change to see different sternguard.

The freehand is superbly neat.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Those are awesome! I love that one with the heavy flamer, that is such a dynamic looking model.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely models, very nicely done. I love your freehand!

Also, on this model: 



>


How did you make the plasma look so glowy?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Pretty cool, though I'm not much of a fan of the mark 1 model, but thats largely for fluff reasons and nothing more. (Mark one armour was designed for fighting on terra, it is not fully enclosed and therefore impractical in most other scenario's or situations a marine will find himself in.)


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice crusader armour! I like the heavy flamer pose and the paint job of the lot is superb. +rep for a cool fluffy squad.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive.

The white is particularly good.



Marneus Calgar said:


> How did you make the plasma look so glowy?


I find the plasma too glowy; it clashes with the detail of the rest of the model.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am willing to bet that the plasma looks like that because of the pic, not to the naked eye.


Nice job as always Gareth, you never let us down.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> I am willing to bet that the plasma looks like that because of the pic, not to the naked eye.
> 
> 
> Nice job as always Gareth, you never let us down.


Nope it looks like that in real life. Vallejo do fluorescent green paint. Paint it on a white base coat and its nice and bright.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

MOst impressive. I love the old marks of armour. You have really done them justice.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Really a great paint job, I love the freehand.


----------



## Fireflies (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow looking very nice, hope i''ll get this good.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

love the models and i love the blue makes the models really stand out.


----------

